# MTVHD is now Palladia



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

As of September first, MTV's HD channel is renamed as _PALLADIA_.
This week celebrates with a number of concerts.
I saw the Dave Matthews Band concert, recorded at Piedmont Park in Atlanta, the other night. Great show (2 1/2 hours!), good sound and video. Other shows this week were to include Green Day, Eric Clapton, the Who and several other groups.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

Cholly said:


> As of September first, MTV's HD channel is renamed as _PALLADIA_. This week celebrates with a number of concerts. I saw the Dave Matthews Band concert, recorded at Piedmont Park in Atlanta, the other night. Great show (2 1/2 hours!), good sound and video. Other shows this week were to include Green Day, Eric Clapton, the Who and several other groups.


It was not MTVHD that switched but MHD (Music High Definition). It is owned by mtv and has nice music like you said but MTVHD is on 331 and PLDAHD is 332. Just trying to eliminate any confusion.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I don't know, i'm not loving the new name. I think the name MHD was pretty cool and appropriate. Of course I suppose it could be a way to avoid confusion between MTV HD and MHD, but still Palladia? Really? That's the best they could come up with? I mean MHD, music in high definition was self explanitory, with Palladia you're gonna get a lot of "huh what's that?".


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

tsmacro said:


> I don't know, i'm not loving the new name. I think the name MHD was pretty cool and appropriate. Of course I suppose it could be a way to avoid confusion between MTV HD and MHD, but still Palladia? Really? That's the best they could come up with? I mean MHD, music in high definition was self explanitory, with Palladia you're gonna get a lot of "huh what's that?".


I agree that they probably changed the name due to the confusion. MTV isn't even close to what is on palladia. The new name doesn't make any sense. The only problem I have with 332 is they blast the commercial volume almost twice as loud as the music. I already have the music volume as loud as my neighbors will put up with. Directv or somebody please turn the volume down on these commercials with crows flying around etc. What are you trying to sell but pissed off neighbors? Hdnet does it right. No commercials during the concerts at all. I don't have to hover over the mute button with them. Thanks


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

My bad--of course, I meant MHD. We don't get MTVHD in our area, so I was not aware that there was a difference -- assuming that MHD and MTVHD were one and the same. :sure: 

Go figure: Webster's Ninth New Collegiate defines palladia as "safeguard" - the second (plural) definition of Palladium (not the metal, but a statue of Pallas (Athena), whose preservation was believed to ensure the safety of Troy.


----------

